# Anyone removed their 9UC hammer???



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

I really like the weight and length of pull of the single action trigger on my Bersa 9UC. However, it is a bit gritty. I'd like to remove the hammer and sear and polish the contact points like I did on my Stoeger Cougar. I removed those two parts on my Cougar and polished them with a very fine honing stone I had. I reinstalled them and also put a Beretta 92 D spring in and now have a very smooth 4-1/4 pound trigger. Very much due to the improved trigger, it is by far my most accurate handgun.

I really love the size of the Bersa UC considering that it's 9mm and holds 13 rounds. However, for it to be a great gun for me, the gritty trigger has to go. I'm willing to do it myself and have already downloaded the exploded view. However, it does look somewhat more complicated than what was required for my Cougar. Just wondered if anyone here had already done this work and could offer any advise to the trickier parts of the disassembly/assembly. And yes...I know it would void the warranty. But it's my gun and if I choose to do the work myself, then so be it. 

TIA!

Robert


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

*10 days and no answer...*

Man, does anyone on this forum work on their own guns??? I just got done doing a trigger job on my new Beretta PX4 Storm. The entire trigger assembly is held in by two pins. It was easy to get out and polish the sear and hammer. However, getting everything lined up properly to go back in was a trick. I'd love to do the same work on my relatively new Bersa UC9mm, but it doesn't quite look as easy as the Storm when I look at the exploded diagram. Still hoping that someone will show up here who's done it before and can tell me how difficult it is.

Robert


----------

